# Voltage Regulator



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Will a residential light dimmer switch work for a voltage regulator for the 22volt wall power units in 1/64 ?

Something tells me it ain't that simple............

Cliff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I read somewhere on here a dimmer switch won't work. There is something though that will. From what I've read, a variable router speed control will work. This is a finished unit, ready to use. Plug your power pack into the control, and plug the control into the wall.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cliff - See if this thread from last March helps... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=287651


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Nope tried it a long time ago. Not enough wattage draw from the power pack. They do make dimemrs for low voltage lighting rated at 300 watts but those are @ $35 so might not be affordable.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been running wallwarts/battery chargers on cheap household dimmers for years,use them for all sorts of things,car break-ins/homemade dyno's etc.,never had any problems yet.:thumbsup:
Wire them into a cheap extension cord and plug your wallwart into the cord.
They aren't what i'd call a good quality way of doing things,but it's cheap and works pretty well for what they are:wave:

Here's a pretty decent article on cleaning up a wallwarts output 

http://www.dxing.info/equipment/wall_warts_bryant.dx


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Great replies racers, now I have some reference to what I'm trying to do, hopefully.

Again thanks,
Cliff


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hornet said:


> I've been running wallwarts/battery chargers on cheap household dimmers for years,use them for all sorts of things,car break-ins/homemade dyno's etc.,never had any problems yet.:thumbsup:
> Wire them into a cheap extension cord and plug your wallwart into the cord.
> They aren't what i'd call a good quality way of doing things,but it's cheap and works pretty well for what they are:wave:
> 
> ...


 
That's a great link. I made up a little variable supply using a wall-wart...probably 5 years ago. I chucked it a month or two ago cuz one of the legs on a cap came loose. Now I find myself lookin' for the stupid thing all the time :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I stand somewhat corrected!! I do remember that thread, it must have been one of those early morning reads for me. Sorry if I misinformed you!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Here's a pretty decent article on cleaning up a wallwarts output
> 
> http://www.dxing.info/equipment/wall_warts_bryant.dx



Great link, Hornet! Good wall wart info! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

No apology needed, I'm happy for just your participation. :thumbsup:

These forums are my only way to learn about my passion. 

Cliff


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

This guys resistor values are a little more realistic then other sites have them.
If you use the other voltage regulator diagram done by Dumas (Rich D) it won't work for HO,his resistor values are a bit out to lunch for HO,his resistor values might work okay on 1/32 but won't work on HO

If you throw a decent sized cap on the average wallwart it'll gain close to 5 volts or more on it's output,something like a 35volt 3300uf cap will really wake one up.
The cap will be marked with a stripe,or a negative sign (-) for the negative side of it,if the caps not marked usually the longer wire leg out of the cap is the positive

http://www.slotcarcorner.com/pages.php?pageid=38


----------

